# Crotch Rot (not for faint of heart or those eating)



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

After reading the thread about how often we MTB'ers wash our shorts, I got curious about this whole crotch rot thing. First off, what is crotch rot? Bacterial, viral, irritation resulting from friction, or the result of uncleanliness? The athletes foot of the nether-regions?

I became aware of an irritation on the inside of my leg. At first, it was hardly noticeable, but now that I'm aware of it, its becoming more bothersome while riding. To be specific and *WARNING* graphic, I've noticed what I can best describe as sort of an "etching" appearance on the innermost part of my creamy white thigh next to, but not on, my ball sack. The etching isn't readily apparent until I do a close examination of the area, it sort of looks like small (1/8 - 1/4"), almost parallel lines, of semi-rawness. 

Sorry if I just grossed you out, but you folks have some of the best insights of medical conditions I've ever heard short of going to a doctor. Not to mention some of the most original bathroom humor as well. 

Until I'm feeling that I have worthy medical condition, I'm just buttering up the effected area with Neosporin. As usual, I appreciate your thought.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Sounds like you've got some minor chafing. Neosporin doesn't hurt, but what you really need is to minimize friction while riding and to keep the area as clean and dry (and friction-free) as possible when off the bike. There are any number of creams/lotions/ointments out there to address the former. The latter can be addressed with talc or even Athlete's Foot powder, or with an after-ride application of a moisturizing lotion - I use Lubriderm.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

*I have experience with this*



Rooster said:


> After reading the thread about how often we MTB'ers wash our shorts, I got curious about this whole crotch rot thing. First off, what is crotch rot? Bacterial, viral, irritation resulting from friction, or the result of uncleanliness? The athletes foot of the nether-regions?
> 
> I became aware of an irritation on the inside of my leg. At first, it was hardly noticeable, but now that I'm aware of it, its becoming more bothersome while riding. To be specific and *WARNING* graphic, I've noticed what I can best describe as sort of an "etching" appearance on the innermost part of my creamy white thigh next to, but not on, my ball sack. The etching isn't readily apparent until I do a close examination of the area, it sort of looks like small (1/8 - 1/4"), almost parallel lines, of semi-rawness.
> 
> ...


Do not use Neosporin! It will not do anything at all.

What you have is, as you guessed, athlete's foot of the nether regions. I had this so bad at one point that I went in to the emergency room (ok, I was traveling and didn't know of a doctor in the area). There was actually a bloody looking line "etch" mark on the innermost portion of my thigh. They laughed and told me it was the same thing as athlete's foot. As such, you have to treat it the same way you would athlete's foot. USE LOTRIMIN AE!!! Wash off the area and apply. Don't expect to go riding after you've put the stuff on either. Let it take effect.

Take a shower immediately after riding and apply the Lotrimin then. Also, don't wear briefs! Wear boxers. Briefs do two things: they collect sweat (what feeds the infection) and rub that sweat right into your groin. You will never be cured if you wear briefs.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Sep 6, 2005)

Munkey butt and swamp azz are 2 others you dont want either. Keep the twig and berries well cared for.

Use Lotrimin and keep clean.


----------



## lebikerboy (Jan 19, 2005)

Lamisil works better in my book. Anyway, here's the scoop right off WebMD...
Jock Itch

Jock itch, also called tinea cruris, is a common skin infection that is caused by a type of fungus called tinea. The fungus thrives in warm, moist areas of the body and as a result, infection can affect the genitals, inner thighs and buttocks. Infections occur more frequently in the summer or in warm, wet climates.

Jock itch appears as a red, itchy rash that is often ring-shaped. 

Is Jock Itch Contagious?

Jock itch is only mildly contagious. The condition can be spread from person to person through direct contact or indirectly from objects carrying infected scales. 

What Are the Symptoms of Jock Itch?

Symptoms of jock itch include:


Itching, chafing, or burning in the groin, thigh, or anal area 
A circular, red, raised rash with elevated edges 
Redness in the groin, thigh, or anal area 
Flaking, peeling, or cracking skin 

How Is Jock Itch Diagnosed?

In most cases, jock itch can be diagnosed based on the appearance and location of the rash. If you are not certain that the condition is jock itch, contact your doctor. The doctor will ask about your symptoms and medical history, and will perform a physical exam. A microscopic exam of the scales of skin can confirm the diagnosis. 

How Is Jock Itch Treated? 

In most cases, treatment involves keeping the affected area clean and dry and applying topical antifungal medications. Jock itch usually responds to over-the-counter antifungal creams and sprays. However, prescription antifungal creams are sometimes necessary. During treatment of jock itch, be sure to: 


Wash and dry the affected area with a clean towel 
Apply the antifungal cream, powder, or spray as directed 
Change clothes -- especially underwear -- everyday


----------



## preparation_h (Feb 1, 2004)

Guyechka said:


> What you have is, as you guessed, athlete's foot of the nether regions.


So are you telling this pour guy that he's got athlete's balls?


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

try Desenex (burns) or Cruex they both work great usually after 2 days, keep it dry and clean


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

After reading lebikerboy's post, I don't think it's jock itch, probably more of a result of chafing. There is no circular patch or raised edges. It seems to be getting better, but very slowly. Assuming the worse when I originally posted, I've been applying a Neosporin for jock itch (AF?) cream and keeping my taint and boys clean and dry.

I can't believe that I actually posted about this in the first place, but your replies have been helpful. THX!


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Rooster said:


> After reading lebikerboy's post, I don't think it's jock itch, probably more of a result of chafing. There is no circular patch or raised edges. It seems to be getting better, but very slowly. Assuming the worse when I originally posted, I've been applying a Neosporin for jock itch (AF?) cream and keeping my taint and boys clean and dry.
> 
> I can't believe that I actually posted about this in the first place, but your replies have been helpful. THX!


Not to sound totally disgusting, but do you have skin coming off in little balls and does the area stink? Those are two signs of jock itch. I don't understand the description of a raised red circular area, either. Mine was always a deep groove running from front to back of my groin. When you said "etched" that is what I thought you meant.


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

There isn't any skin coming off or balling up. Doesn't stink either, at least to my nose. Maybe I can get one of my colleagues to take a whif? Nah. An etched appearance is the best way I could think of to describe it. Picture miniature strech marks, but instead of being stretch marks, the lines are semi-raw. There are about 4 or 5 of them, maybe 1/32 to 1/16" wide and maybe 1/4" long. This condition is unperceptable until I'm in the saddle, and then its not painful or anything, its just the fact that I can feel it amd it starts me wondering..............


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

preparation_h said:


> So are you telling this pour guy that he's got athlete's balls?


Athlete's balls? Is that like the tennis elbow of the porn world?


----------



## SoCal66 (Apr 3, 2006)

Some good 'ol baby powder feels like heaven on those areas when they get "well worn" it drys everything up real good and then really creates a slick surface and kills friction when your just going about with your day...This was an old throwback to the football days...that babypowder feels like a gift from God when it gets raw.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

i nominate this for best thread ever


----------



## SoCal66 (Apr 3, 2006)

Second


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Rooster said:


> There isn't any skin coming off or balling up. Doesn't stink either, at least to my nose. Maybe I can get one of my colleagues to take a whif? Nah. An etched appearance is the best way I could think of to describe it. Picture miniature strech marks, but instead of being stretch marks, the lines are semi-raw. There are about 4 or 5 of them, maybe 1/32 to 1/16" wide and maybe 1/4" long. This condition is unperceptable until I'm in the saddle, and then its not painful or anything, its just the fact that I can feel it amd it starts me wondering..............


Yep, stretch marks is how I was going to describe it, but I didn't want to admit that I had stretch marks. You get two, three or four of these marks in parallel that are maybe 1/4" wide. You could be in the beginning stages if it isn't really stinky or the skin isn't falling off. But, you have all the outward signs of jock itch. And, if it does itch or burn, you'd better treat is right with some Lotrimin AE and washing. I let mine go for a few weeks, and it took about a month for it to be gone completely. Once it gets started, it's difficult to get rid of. The fungus hides out in those grooves, just waiting for your treatment to stop. Now, at the first sign of itching, I slather the Lotrimin on in abundance.


----------



## badlander (Feb 4, 2005)

*Having spent time in the tropics*

Got the jungle rot and the foot rot and the pit rot, as did my shipmates - it spread to everyone.

Went to the Doc, a dermatoligist, and they did the cultures and analysis. Was on drugs for about 60 days to clear it up. You can't imagine how debilitating this stuff can get. We had people that were hospitialized, and in serious condition. Our corpsman would give us the "that don't look too serious to me" once-over and tell us to keep dry. Boy was he wrong.

Not that your condition sounds like that. I would take some of my health insurance and use it for real medical advice. My 2 cents. As you know, analyzing a medical condtion over the internet is just as tuff as trying to do so from the Senate floor . . .

Rick


----------



## drew913 (Apr 8, 2006)

Some things you should just keep to yourself, man!


----------



## mtnnate (Jan 2, 2003)

OK- Advice from an ARMY medic- take it for what you want.
On Chaffing-
When I raced and rode lots and lots I always had "powdered nuts" It worked pretty good. Then I used BagBalm. It rules! 
On tinea(anything)-
Its a fungus. I grows and feeds off of your skin. I occasionally get tineaversicolour on my non sweaty areas. Try going to the doc and getting something called 'Ketoconisol'. It's a pill!!! So much easier to use than lotions and all that crap, plus, it just one pill and its gone in three days.


----------

